
How to Use Blekko to Rock at Your Job - seancron
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_use_blekko_to_rock_at_your_jobp2.php
======
grovulent
This is by far the most interesting thing I've seen on Hacker News in weeks.

~~~
ScottWhigham
It is/was interesting which surprised me - I thought the title was just awful.

~~~
grovulent
Agreed - I only clicked on it because I was in one of those time wasting moods
and had clicked through everything that looked interesting.

It's considerations like those discussed in the article which make me think
that, while companies like facebook aren't going away... and while the web
will indeed continue to be more social - the actual value proposition of being
able to connect in more and more ways to people that I have met continues to
reduce in my eye.

They talk about how it's social recommendations that you really trust the
most, so they see this great marketing opportunity. But it's becoming
increasingly obvious to me that most of my friends provide pretty woeful
information compared to what I can get through some skilled use of google and
what the author describes in this article. That's increasingly going to be the
way of things because by necessity - one's social group can only store and
compare a tiny amount of information. As more people realise this, so too will
the value of a social recommendation decline.

Tools that allow you to find better quality of information will win on the
web. I think social is a red-herring in that respect.

